# All Hail the King of the Locker Room



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2003)

User ----- Posts 
*jfarnsworth 2055 *
Seig 1776 
Master of Blades 1602 
Rich Parsons 1122 
RCastillo 756 
Kaith Rustaz 640 
Kirk 568 
KenpoTess 409 
cali_tkdbruin 342 
arnisador 331 


:cheers:

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 22, 2003)

If I had continued posting like my last run I would probably be top there.....But then again they do say he who laughs last laughs last laughs first.......I think :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

No silly . He who laughs last didn't get it.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

I believe a coup is in order.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

You know, just trying to give him another one of life's lessons that he won't heed or take an understanding to.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 23, 2003)

YEAH!!! I made the list!

Hey wait a minute... this tells me I need to get a life...


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

_*bows down to jfarnsworth_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey wait a minute... this tells me I need to get a life...   *



I know the feeling.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **bows down to jfarnsworth *



No need for that. I'm a nobody.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

Methinks I should be Queen eh *G*


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

I think Castillo and Jason should both dress as queens, then the pair of them can run down Queen Street in a _Drag_ Race.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think Castillo and Jason should both dress as queens, then the pair of them can run down Queen Street in a Drag Race. *



 That is something I would definitely prefer *not* to watch...  :anic: 


 :lol:


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> * That is something I would definitely prefer not to watch...  :anic:
> 
> 
> :lol: *


That's a shame, i was planning on video taping and then posting it here on MT


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think Castillo and Jason should both dress as queens, then the pair of them can run down Queen Street in a Drag Race. *



I'm not sure that I can find a dress to support my breasts.:rofl: 

Castillo on the other hand; well that's another story.:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> * That is something I would definitely prefer not to watch...*



Gee thanks. You could have won some money off of the race betting on me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's a shame, i was planning on video taping and then posting it here on MT *



As long as I could get some of the profits we could put it on pay-per-view.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *As long as I could get some of the profits we could put it on pay-per-view. *


Well, after my recruiting fee, my directing fee, my producing fee, and my miscellaneous fees, not much would be left.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not sure that I can find a dress to support my breasts.:rofl:
> 
> Castillo on the other hand; well that's another story.:rofl: :rofl: *


I'm sure we can find you a training bra.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Well, after my recruiting fee, my directing fee, my producing fee, and my miscellaneous fees, not much would be left. *



Well you know, every little bit helps.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm sure we can find you a training bra. *



I'll be looking for about a 38 - 40 B. :rofl:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 25, 2003)

The ones with little wheels on each side of each boob?


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well you know, every little bit helps. *


Well, if I send you your share, and deuct the cost of the stamp, the envelope and check will cost more than it is worth, so how about I just keep it?


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'll be looking for about a 38 - 40 B. :rofl: *


Gotcha, I'll check the little kids section.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'll be looking for about a 38 - 40 B. :rofl: *



Nice, too bad you're not a girl...


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

_*comes in with 3 big bags*_ Ok, sports bra, size 38-40B for Uncle farnsworth, 2 pink poodle skirts for MOB, 1 shirt that says KenpoTess on the front and back (green) for Auntie Tess, and 2 action figures with amazing boot-to-the-groin action for Uncle Seig. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **comes in with 3 big bags* Ok, sports bra, size 38-40B for Uncle farnsworth, 2 pink poodle skirts for MOB, 1 shirt that says KenpoTess on the front and back (green) for Auntie Tess, and 2 action figures with amazing boot-to-the-groin action for Uncle Seig. Did I miss anyone? *



:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **comes in with 3 big bags* Ok, sports bra, size 38-40B for Uncle farnsworth, 2 pink poodle skirts for MOB, 1 shirt that says KenpoTess on the front and back (green) for Auntie Tess, and 2 action figures with amazing boot-to-the-groin action for Uncle Seig. Did I miss anyone? *



OK, you got it.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Nice, too bad you're not a girl... *



I don't have the other parts to match.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Well, if I send you your share, and deuct the cost of the stamp, the envelope and check will cost more than it is worth, so how about I just keep it? *



O.k.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *OK, you got it.:rofl: *



Phew! Ok. _*flops down on top of the skirts*_ I'm tired


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

_*reaches into the 3rd bag and grabs Kaiths present*_  ....and a recipt for Kaith .


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **reaches into the 3rd bag and grabs Kaiths present*  ....and a recipt for Kaith . *



Give all receipts to Castillo. I believe he said something once about paying for everything. :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

Just for that comment leave them with Jason


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Just for that comment leave them with Jason  *



 Kaith ate them


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

Awwwww man! I told you to feed him before we left the house!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Awwwww man! I told you to feed him before we left the house!  *



LOL :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *LOL :rofl::rofl: *



Yeah I know, I am pretty funny.....


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah I know, I am pretty funny..... *



:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *:shrug::shrug: *



Well maybe not THAT funny.....:shrug:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Well maybe not THAT funny.....:shrug: *



There you go


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

*MoB Is Now Confused* :wah:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **MoB Is Now Confused* :wah: *



It's ok. _*gives him a tissue and rubs his back*_

(I already hugged him today )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Kaith ate them  *



B*U*R*P*

:jaws:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *B*U*R*P*
> 
> :jaws: *



NEW SMILEYS!!!!!!

:jaws:

:inlove:

artyon: 

:-offtopic: 

:feedtroll 

:lool:

:enguard:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2003)

I've got well over 1,000 total 

artyon:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

:-offtopic artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah I know, I am pretty funny looking  *



Now Now.... don't be so hard on yourself lad.

Its just that we can only have 1 king, and youre sorta like the court jester, especially wearing those funny shoes with the bells on em....as well as the tights.

I mean, eww...who'd wanna see you in tights?

:xtrmshock:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

Kaith.... can you put most of those smilies in the chat too? If not those, then others?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2003)

I'll try n add some this week if I have a minute.  The chats a bit harder to add em in.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I mean, eww...who'd wanna see you in tights?
> 
> :xtrmshock: *



well.... :uhoh:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah I know, I am pretty funny..... *




Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I mean, eww...who'd wanna see you in tights?*



Not me.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not me. *




Are you sure, Uncle farnsworth?


----------



## Ender (Jul 28, 2003)

I thought Elvis was the king???


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

Ender.... where'd you get that?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 28, 2003)

(* Sniff *) :wah: 

KatGurl Forgot me. 

(* Sniff *) :wah: 


Your bag of gifts was a really nice post


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Are you sure, Uncle farnsworth?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I"m sure.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *(* Sniff *) :wah:
> 
> KatGurl Forgot me.
> ...



I'm sorry. _*runs to the store to get Rich a gift*_

_*comes back with a medium bag*_ .... and a laptop with it's homepage set to www.martialtalk.com for Rich.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **bows down to jfarnsworth *



Why, did he lose something?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Give all receipts to Castillo. I believe he said something once about paying for everything. :rofl: *



No, you owe me Chinese dinner!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *User ----- Posts
> jfarnsworth 2055
> Seig 1776
> ...



Talk about padding it................


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No need for that. I'm a nobody.:rofl: *



I already knew that............:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think Castillo and Jason should both dress as queens, then the pair of them can run down Queen Street in a Drag Race. *



Well, at least I know I got better legs.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I'm sorry. *runs to the store to get Rich a gift*
> 
> *comes back with a medium bag* .... and a laptop with it's homepage set to www.martialtalk.com for Rich.
> ...




Thank You KatGurl,

THat is just what I need. IT has a Wireless INternet COnnection so I can use it anywhere 

Thanks


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not sure that I can find a dress to support my breasts.:rofl:
> 
> Castillo on the other hand; well that's another story.:rofl: :rofl: *



I have a chest like Arnold  S.(The Terminator)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I have a chest like Arnold  S.(The Terminator) *



That must be pretty impressive...  

Women must be awe-inspired huh Mr. C?


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **comes in with 3 big bags* Ok, sports bra, size 38-40B for Uncle farnsworth, 2 pink poodle skirts for MOB, 1 shirt that says KenpoTess on the front and back (green) for Auntie Tess, and 2 action figures with amazing boot-to-the-groin action for Uncle Seig. Did I miss anyone? *


 Just what I wanted!


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Just for that comment leave them with Jason  *


I notice you didn't get a present.:EG:


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Awwwww man! I told you to feed him before we left the house!  *


Now he'll never leave.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah I know, I am pretty funny looking..... *


Yes, yes you are.  Finally he comes out of denial.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **MoB Is Now Confused* :wah: *


That wasn't difficult.  Of course, since she is female, it was absolutely no challenge for her to confuse you.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *It's ok. *gives him a tissue and rubs his back*
> 
> (I already hugged him today ) *


When you are finished, wash your hands before you touch anything else.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Now Now.... don't be so hard on yourself lad.
> 
> Its just that we can only have 1 king, and youre sorta like the court jester, especially wearing those funny shoes with the bells on em....as well as the tights.
> ...


a hobbit in tights That's just gross! :barf:


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, you owe me Chinese dinner! *


But it's only collecitble up here.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Talk about padding it................ *


Quit staring at his bra you sicko.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, at least I know I got better legs. *


We'll let the banjo player be the judge of that.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *a hobbit in tights That's just gross! :barf: *



I'm tired as a MOFO, because it's 12 midnight right now where I live here on the West coast, So.Cali, and I'm just about to check out.  But, before I go, from what I'm reading,  Seig is on the East side of our country,  and he's just getting started with his posts. That means it's past 3 AM over there. Don't you sleep bro? 

Anyway, I'll catch all yall tomorrow. Night, night, bye, I'm out...   


Enter Sandman...


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> * Seig is on the East side of our country,  and he's just getting started with his posts. That means it's past 3 AM over there. Don't you sleep bro?
> 
> *


Um, not really.  I do hide from the sun though.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2003)

awwww thanks Katgurl   Big hugs.. You're a sweetiepie.. 


As for Seig not sleeping.. yeah he does.. during the Sunlit hours.. 

He works the midnight shift...


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *awwww thanks Katgurl   Big hugs.. You're a sweetiepie..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KatGurl, you can't go wrong by listening to Tess.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *KatGurl, you can't go wrong by listening to Tess. *



She's a Queen. Queens are never wrong. KenpoTess=Queen Of Pain


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *KatGurl, you can't go wrong by listening to Tess. *


Good point.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *She's a Queen. Queens are never wrong. KenpoTess=Queen Of Pain
> 
> 
> ...



Now you've got it.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now you've got it.:asian: *



Wait a minute here, I coined the titile for Ms. Tess, so I claim rights on it, as I'm her agent!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wait a minute here, I coined the titile for Ms. Tess, so I claim rights on it, as I'm her agent! *



That's fine and all but you can take that up with Seig and I hope that I'm there to see it.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's fine and all but you can take that up with Seig and I hope that I'm there to see it.:rofl: *



I'm contemplating retirement, you guys are too tough for me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm contemplating retirement, you guys are too tough for me. *



So you are going to join us then?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So you are going to join us then? *



No, retire, and watch you guys take over Texas.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, retire, and watch you guys take over Texas. *



Fine. Sit back and watch the take over.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Fine. Sit back and watch the take over.:asian: *



I'm stepping aside...................


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 3, 2003)

*Sigh* Do I have to do everything myself? First I have to take over the Darkside, and now the Darkside wont even fight the Not so Dark side anymore....Well if Castillo is giving up then I must go back to my Castle and hide until I come up with a plan to eat you all.....:ticked:


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Sigh* Do I have to do everything myself? First I have to take over the Darkside, and now the Darkside wont even fight the Not so Dark side anymore....Well if Castillo is giving up then I must go back to my Castle and hide until I come up with a plan to eat you all.....:ticked: *



I'm back. MUWAHAHA!!! I was sucked into another site.... but the effect wore off of me. When did Castillo give up?!?!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm stepping aside................... *



Whichever you prefer. Don't get in the way or you will be conquered as well.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Sigh* Do I have to do everything myself? First I have to take over the Darkside, and now the Darkside wont even fight the Not so Dark side anymore....Well if Castillo is giving up then I must go back to my Castle and hide until I come up with a plan to eat you all.....:ticked: *




:rofl: :rofl: 
Wait until Seig see's this.:rofl: 

That was funny. :rofl:  _(walking away, laughing)_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *.... When did Castillo give up?!?! *



Apparently yesterday. He has had enough and has finally realised we are the stronger bunch.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wait a minute here, I coined the titile for Ms. Tess, so I claim rights on it, as I'm her agent! *


Nice try.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's fine and all but you can take that up with Seig and I hope that I'm there to see it.:rofl: *


Yes, take it up with Seig.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm contemplating retirement, you guys are too tough for me. *


Yes, we are, but if you joined us, you would come up to speed with us.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, retire, and watch you guys take over Texas. *


Too late, we already did that.  You were asleep at the switch.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Sigh* Do I have to do everything myself? First I have to take over the Darkside, and now the Darkside wont even fight the Not so Dark side anymore....Well if Castillo is giving up then I must go back to my Castle and hide until I come up with a plan to eat you all.....:ticked: *


Does this mean we will never see you again?


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I'm back. MUWAHAHA!!! I was sucked into another site.... but the effect wore off of me. When did Castillo give up?!?! *


That fight was over before it even began.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nice try. *



Thanks!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That fight was over before it even began. *



I did not!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Too late, we already did that.  You were asleep at the switch. *



Hey, whatever I can do!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes, take it up with Seig. *



yeah, I will!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That fight was over before it even began. *



That's Castillo sleeping on the job......very easy take over I might add.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I did not! *



Ah,,,,this must be your old timers coming back again.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *yeah, I will! *



Cool, then I can watch the two of you


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool, then I can watch the two of you *



Yep, I'll eat him under the table at the buffet!


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I did not! *


That made less sense than MOB usually does.


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *yeah, I will! *


Come get some.


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool, then I can watch the two of you *


I'll be the one holding a conversation with someone else while simultaneoulsy dealing _with_ Castillo.


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, I'll eat him under the table at the buffet! *


That is not hard to do, unless we're talking Crab legs, then you'd better have the appetite of the Golden One.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That is not hard to do, unless we're talking Crab legs, then you'd better have the appetite of the Golden One. *



And there's another one that he cannot defeat the Goldendragon at.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And there's another one that he cannot defeat the Goldendragon at. *



His day's coming!


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *His day's coming! *


But is yours?

To get this thread back on topic, so that Kaith doesn't boot me....
If Jason is King of the Locker Room, I suggest we make Castillo the Court Jester and MOB the stall mucker.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *His day's coming! *



I doubt it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> * I suggest we make Castillo the Court Jester and MOB the stall mucker. *



Cool.
Now can we give them both those pointed shoes and the hats with all of the bells on it.


----------



## kkbb (Aug 9, 2003)

That Kramer, he's a laugh! :rofl:  Hey .. this is the Seinfeld thread isn't it?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kkbb _
> *That Kramer, he's a laugh! :rofl:  Hey .. this is the Seinfeld thread isn't it?   *



Almost:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool.
> Now can we give them both those pointed shoes and the hats with all of the bells on it. *


Better not,t hey may actually think they are funny then.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Better not, they may actually think they are funny then. *



Only funny looking.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Only funny looking.:rofl: *


Careful, don't want to turn to stone.


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2003)

Jason is now the fourth member to break the 4000 mark!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason is now the fourth member to break the 4000 mark! *



And it's been a long hard road. 

Today was a little rough after the Planas seminar. Many hrs. of brutaly hot sweaty training.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And it's been a long hard road.
> 
> Today was a little rough after the Planas seminar. Many hrs. of brutaly hot sweaty training.:asian: *



Why was it rough? I wasn't there.....................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Why was it rough? I wasn't there..................... *



It was quite a few hours long. There was a whole lot of sweating going on. Lastly we worked 6 techniques for 5 hrs.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 19, 2003)

Start a thread and give us details


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Start a thread and give us details *



OK,

I'll put one up in a couple of days 'cause I have to get my notes in proper order and such.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *OK,
> 
> I'll put one up in a couple of days 'cause I have to get my notes in proper order and such.:asian: *



Oh please..................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh please.................. *



I'm very tedious on my notes. ....... I have been able to go back years and pick up exactly where I wanted to be during any number of technique sequences that i have written down.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm very tedious on my notes. ....... I have been able to go back years and pick up exactly where I wanted to be during any number of technique sequences that i have written down. *



What is this, a recipe?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *What is this, a recipe? *



recipe for disaster for you


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

At one time, I kept very extensive notebooks.  Someone helped themselves to them.  I no longer do it.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *recipe for disaster for you *



Hope it tatses good, I'm picky.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hope it tatses good, I'm picky. *



The old Knuckle Sandwhich will be just fine.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The old Knuckle Sandwhich will be just fine. *



No onions, please, and a Diet coke in a plastic bottle, ice cold!:drinkbeer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No onions, please, and a Diet coke in a plastic bottle, ice cold!:drinkbeer *



Your wish is my command.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Your wish is my command.:asian: *


Next thing you know they will be agreeing about all sorts of stuff.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Next thing you know they will be agreeing about all sorts of stuff. *



Yep, he's finally coming around to my way of thinking.


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, he's finally coming around to my way of thinking. *


Lord, help me!  Jason is in danger of falling to the darkside!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Lord, help me!  Jason is in danger of falling to the darkside! *



No way.


Castillo's power does not run as deep as the GoldenDragons powers.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No way.
> 
> 
> Castillo's power does not run as deep as the GoldenDragons powers. *



Deep enough............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Deep enough............ *



But there is a reason he is called THE GoldenDragon!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *But there is a reason he is called THE GoldenDragon! *



He just uses metal flake spray paint, that's his illusion, you got taken in!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He just uses metal flake spray paint, that's his illusion, you got taken in! *



 , I hope for your sake that he doesn't read that. I don't believe he uses the smoke & mirrors bit.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * , I hope for your sake that he doesn't read that. I don't believe he uses the smoke & mirrors bit. *



I ain't sacred of no reptiles!:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I ain't sacred of no reptiles!:rofl: *



If I were you I would be.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If I were you I would be.:asian: *



No way, Jose, me Master Sho Nuff!:karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No way, Jose, me Master Sho Nuff!:karate: *



ok,  Bolo!!


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No way, Jose, me Master Sho Nuff!:karate: *


Nah, you're not tall enough


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nah, you're not tall enough *



Yeah,
Especially when I can look him eye to eye.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah,
> Especially when I can look him eye to eye.:rofl: *



Just wait till I put on my spiked shoulder pads!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Just wait till I put on my spiked shoulder pads! *



*WHATTTTTA RUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

